
Ask HN: How to save time working with marketing team? - PodCurator
We&#x27;re a company that does a lot of event driven marketing (ex. send text&#x2F;promo after certain event or in customer profile).<p>We&#x27;ve been struggling creating the right eng flow to make this easier for us and the marketing team - anyone here face something similar &#x2F; use a tool of some sort to empower marketing?
======
will_walker
You need a way to get analytics on which event is providing high-value
customers. That means tracking leads, and getting those leads into your sales
funnel. There's a reason Salesforce leads in this field, but even having a
spreadsheet full of contacts after the event that you follow up with might be
enough to validate your pipeline hypothesis. That said, this is going to be a
rough season for in-person events.

